# Auto HVAC Fault Code- #01596



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Address 08: Auto HVAC
Controller: 7L6 907 040 H
Component: CLIMAtronic R/L X 3716
Coding: 0000030
Shop #: WSC 31414
2 Faults Found:
01596 - Motor for Outside/Recirculated Air Flap (V154)
000 - - - Intermittent
I scanned the Touareg in preparation for it to be taken to the dealer tomorrow, and this is one of the codes that was retrieved. I searched the archives and found mention of it twice, but it was only present as it was part of the log files for two separate members. It was never a subject of discussion.
So just what does that mean? I know that there are sometimes faults that are more or less simply worth ignoring, but something about this one keeps me curious. Anyone have any experience with this one?
... and the whole point of the scan was to see if the TPM module had any stored codes. Of course it didn't. The whole thing is acting a fool, but no codes are thrown.








I'm sure it thinks it's acting completely in spec. It sure would be nice if it would realize that there's no defective wheel onboard. And I wish it would tell us which tire is flat, because we surely can't pick it out.


----------

